# The New Batman Movie



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

Ok when I was from 4 to 9 I love batman I had all the toys loved all the movies and cartoons watch the old adam west movie all the time. After Batman forever came out I kinda stopped watching batman movie's. And Batman & Robin ha ha ha let's just pretent that movie is not around cause george clone is no bruce wanye.

Now this summer the new batman movie comes out it looks sweet it has some seens where he goes to asain and trains also it has a hottie name kate homes I belive but the movie looks sweet hope everyone checks it out. I know I will be


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

http://www2.warnerbros.com/batmanbegins/index.html

this is the movie real website check out some of the trailers
or check out the flash site 
http://www2.warnerbros.com/batmanbegins/flash/index.html


both are sweet


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2005)

Tim Burton's vision of the Dark Knight and Gotham truly (IMO) set how Hollywood should portray Bob Kane's conflicted hero. 
Michael Keaton was at first a laughable (pre-screening) choice to play Bruce Wayne and his alter ego but he turned out... well geez not damn bad at all. 
Val Kilmer? The whole script was just tooo hokey to really be a Dark Knight tale. 
No, I don't want to go into George Clooney's ideal either. 
Now Christian Bale (Empire of the Sun & American Psycho) takes his turn. 

My favorite villians so far definitely Jack Nicholson's Joker, Danny Devito's Penguin tie for first. Michelle Phifer's Catwoman should've been the model for Hal Berry. You just got to love her entrance as she flips end over end to land at Batman and the Penguin's feet breathing hard then says simply "Meow" and the building behind her blows to pieces. 

Will this be a good one. Well, it's got to have *lots* of Martial Arts because that's basically the only "super-power" that the guy has... that and his brain ... and of course a gazillion dollars to buy all "those wonderful toys!"

Also a rare photograph of Batman's first suit... didn't work out too well and he fired the designer... oh well.


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2005)

I'll certainly want to see it. Tim Burton is interesting, and the franchise desperately needed a new direction.


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2005)

Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne was a joke. George Clooney at least looked the way DC comics and Batman, The Animated Series drew him..I always said that they needed to do a movie on how the Batman came to be..The perviews looked EXCELLENT...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2005)

We saw it today. This was a great film. I really recommend it. It's long, but I didn't notice.

Only one thing didn't ring true for me: A chase scene, where police cars are chasing the Batmobile.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We saw it today. This was a great film. I really recommend it. It's long, but I didn't notice.
> 
> Only one thing didn't ring true for me: A chase scene, where police cars are chasing the Batmobile.


Yep.  The Batmobile should be able to blow squad cars out of the water. 

Some good things:
Gotham looked great.
Joe Chill not Jack Napier.
Caine doing Alfred with a cockney accent.
Included elements of YEAR ONE well enough, all things considered.

The worst thing (IMHO):
*SPOILER ALERT*
I hated how Henri Ducard and Ra's al Ghul were the same person.  Major departure from the comic.

All in all, the best Batman yet.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Yep.  The Batmobile should be able to blow squad cars out of the water.


  That was part of it--but I also didn't think it very Batman-like to let all those cops get hurt.



> Gotham looked great.
> Joe Chill not Jack Napier.
> Caine doing Alfred with a cockney accent.


 I thought Gotham (played, I believe, by Chicago) had an inconsistent look. I too was bothered by that consistency issue, but those things bother me. Alfred worked OK for me.





***SPOILER ALERT***









> *SPOILER ALERT*
> I hated how Henri Ducard and Ra's al Ghul were the same person.  Major departure from the comic.


  Didn't they imply that perhaps Ra's al Ghul's spirit had jumped bodies, into Ducard's?



> All in all, the best Batman yet.


  Agreed! All elese is minor quibbling.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> ***SPOILER ALERT***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that "Ducard" was supposed to have been Ra's all along, and that the asian guys were just props.
Of course, I could be wrong.  Been known to happen.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

It wasn't perfectly clear to me either, but I thought that something Liam Neeson said in Wayne Mansion implied it was the way I said it.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It wasn't perfectly clear to me either, but I thought that something Liam Neeson said in Wayne Mansion implied it was the way I said it.


***SPOILER ALERT***









Yes, when Ducard (Liam Neeson) says, "You burned down my house and left me for dead."  From that statement it sounded to me like Ra's spirit had "entered" Ducard's, because Bruce Wayne had saved Ducard's life & did not leave him in the burning building.  Remember when Bruce leaves his body with the villagers & the man says, "I will tell him you saved his life"?  Didn't read the comic books, but I agree that it's the best Batman movie so far.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 28, 2005)

Loved the movie, but people gotta learn how to edit fight scenes!!! I refer you to "A Perfect Weapon" Long shots, you're able to see what the charecter is doing and the lighting is good. You think, "Cool, kenpo.....oh hey, there's Grip of Death....cool!" as opposed to 'WTF was that? He did this and that...and..he hit the ground..and...hmmm"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2005)

Watched the movie tonight. Liked it. Lots of MA and sword arts but nothing (IMO) to make one go "wow". 
The casting was impressive however; Morgan Freeman, Gary Oldman, Rutger Hauer, Michael Caine, Liam Nesson, Ken Watanabe, Katie Holmes and of course Bale himself. That was enough to make me go wow. 

Interesting moral twist near the end of the movie. The DK says to Ducard: "I won't kill you, but I won't save you." Made me think well, isn't that the same as killing him? If he had learned anything it would be his abhorrance to killing. I would think that Bob Kane probably would've had something to say about it, if he was around. I liked the (intentional or unintentional) treatment of his wonton destruction of property as he was eluding police. Definitely a fledging superhero to be sure. 

Of course... I loved the bats 

Still, overall it's better than the last two or three outings of the DK. 

p.s. there's a big difference between "spelunking" and "cave-diving"... I should know :wink1:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2005)

Interesting take on the destruction of property...but will they stick with the same director long enough to show any growth and maturity in the character? I can't be optimistic about that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Interesting take on the destruction of property...but will they stick with the same director long enough to show any growth and maturity in the character? I can't be optimistic about that.


*if *they continue to make more in the franchise... only James Bond 007 movies have made it past six or seven films... so we'll see ...


that is... in the non-asian market/production...


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 29, 2005)

I have to agree that when the Batman movies came out in 1989 with Michael Keaton - it was skeptic, but the first one I thought was the best one, then when the second one came out - to me I could see that it was starting to go towards more of the flamboyant.  Forget the third and fourth - to me they were just over done.  

Now with this one Batman Begins - I see that it is more of the Dark Knight - I really enjoyed it and I hope that they come out with another one.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought is was good. But then again, I like a lot of movies/stories that has a beginning description and insight.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 30, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> *if *they continue to make more in the franchise... only James Bond 007 movies have made it past six or seven films... so we'll see ...
> 
> 
> that is... in the non-asian market/production...


Don't forget Star Trek.


----------



## grimfang (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought it was a great movie. I am a huge Batman fan, and thought the movie gave the stories fair treatment. I was a bit disappointed in the way they handled the Scarecrow, and they left out the entire characther of Talia (the daughter of Ra's al Ghul.. if you read the comics, you know that Batman was chosen to marry Talia and be the hier to al Ghul's empire.. long story)
But considering they only had a couple hours to summerize 40+ years of comic history, they handled it well.
I really enjoyed the fact that they decided to include Mr. Zsasz in the movie. By far he is one of my favorite villans in the comics, and I can only assume that he will be featured in one of the future movies.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jul 1, 2005)

grimfang said:
			
		

> I thought it was a great movie. I am a huge Batman fan, and thought the movie gave the stories fair treatment. I was a bit disappointed in the way they handled the Scarecrow, and they left out the entire characther of Talia (the daughter of Ra's al Ghul.. if you read the comics, you know that Batman was chosen to marry Talia and be the hier to al Ghul's empire.. long story)
> But considering they only had a couple hours to summerize 40+ years of comic history, they handled it well.
> I really enjoyed the fact that they decided to include Mr. Zsasz in the movie. By far he is one of my favorite villans in the comics, and I can only assume that he will be featured in one of the future movies.


A lot of on-screen charecters are not totally portrayed as in the books.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2005)

I didn't pick up on Victor Zsaz--who is he in the comics?


----------



## searcher (Jul 3, 2005)

Thought that the movie was a good one.    

Back a few posts there was a question about Ra's spitir jumping into Ducard.   It did not jump into him.   It was all part of a ruse.   Ducard was actually Ra.   He had someone else assume his identity to protect him from being killed.    The same way Padme' did in Star Wars.    Not to regress to far.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jul 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I didn't pick up on Victor Zsaz--who is he in the comics?



Zsasz was a character featured in the first four issues of "Shadow of the Bat", a story in which Batman is sent into Arkham. Zsasz is a serial killer who prefers killing with knives, and after each kill he scars his body with the same knife. If you look closely in the movie, you can see parts of his tally sticking out from under his neck.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ra's al Ghul  i belive that may just be a title and since the last one died ducared to the title


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

I get more confused about the nature of Ra's al Ghul all the time! I had thought he had magical abilities of some sort.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 10, 2005)

not particularly magical, he kept reviving himself by soaking in Lazarus pits, allowing him to keep his youth, but eventually wittle away at his mind.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 10, 2005)

Saw the movie yesterday. Then came home and watched 1989's 'Batman' (Keaton & Nicholson). They sure have changed the way they make movies in 16 years.

Anyhow, I like the movie. It surely has an extra 30 minutes of material on the front end waiting for a 'Director's Cut'. I thought the telling of the story around Thomas Wayne's murder was much better in this film. 

Christian Bale (is that his name?) did an acceptable job as Batman.
Michael Caine was really very good as Alfred.
Katie Holmes was horribly outclassed on the screen. There must be 100 actresses that could have done a better job. 
But, Morgan Freeman *ruled;* he owned every scene he was in (except perhaps the last 'didn't you get the memo'). 

Go and enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Christian Bale (is that his name?) did an acceptable job as Batman.
> Michael Caine was really very good as Alfred.
> Katie Holmes was horribly outclassed on the screen. There must be 100 actresses that could have done a better job.
> But, Morgan Freeman *ruled;* he owned every scene he was in (except perhaps the last 'didn't you get the memo').


 I agree, especially that the future Mrs. Cruise wa sout of her league here. It was noticeable, too. Michael Caine was a pleasant surprise--I expected bad things when I'd heard he'd be Alfred, but it worked out OK.

 My kids will surely want the DVD with whatever extras it has!

*Chronuss*, thanks for the extra info. on Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Saw the movie yesterday. Then came home and watched 1989's 'Batman' (Keaton & Nicholson). They sure have changed the way they make movies in 16 years.
> 
> Anyhow, I like the movie. It surely has an extra 30 minutes of material on the front end waiting for a 'Director's Cut'. I thought the telling of the story around Thomas Wayne's murder was much better in this film.
> 
> ...


"Have you ever danced with the devil by the pale moonlight?" Was talking with a friend of mine... he felt that the Tim Burton first Batman was more of "The Joker's" story and origins and how he was involved with Thomas' Wayne's murder, thus creating the catalyst of the creation of Batman...  and so forth, rather than the origins... 
Reading your post yeah now I can see that. Hopefully the dvd will produce extras and hopefully they'll be full of Wayne's MA training... 

Definitely in agreement about Freeman... but then I haven't seen him act badly yet in any movie.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, the origin story for Batman felt "tacked on" in the first movie. It was Jack Nicholson's movie.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Loved the movie, but people gotta learn how to edit fight scenes!!! I refer you to "A Perfect Weapon" Long shots, you're able to see what the charecter is doing and the lighting is good. You think, "Cool, kenpo.....oh hey, there's Grip of Death....cool!" as opposed to 'WTF was that? He did this and that...and..he hit the ground..and...hmmm"


ABSO-FREAKING-LUTELY!! My biggest point of contention with Hollywood is they couldn't edit a fight scene if it saved their lives. The poor choreographers work their balls off to put together some cool stuff only to have it chopped up so all you see is arms flapping! Makes me mad!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

